# Do Acei Color up with age?



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I am going to be looking at these acei sometime in the near future, but would like to know if they have the color they will have as juvies, or if over time will they develop more color? I never have had them and only seen a few in person, so just dont wanna make the same mistake as I did with some of my labs. I thought the black line would appear more as they aged.

I have no idea what these look like yet but want to be able to make and educated decision on whether these are good quality or not before forking over the money. I was told they are about 2 to 2.5 inches right now.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

If you are talking about Acei Msuli, after they reach the 3 inches mark, they keep that color, but tend to darken it a bit, especially the males.

Also, their colors depend a lot on food and light you give them.


----------



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

I have noticed that my yellow tail acei have really started to color up around the 3" mark as well, but the males tend to be brighter, almost glowing purple. The females are a darker purple color. Acei are a must have in an Mbuna tank IMO because they're the only purple Cichlid.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah I am talking about the Msuli, Finally found a group!! I am pretty excited about it. Am hoping to be able to get them over the weekend sometime.

He is suppose to be sending me some pics of them today sometime. So if they are at the 2 to 2.5 inch mark and dont have great color would you still get them?

Also when you say they color up are you talking about the blue/purple or the yellow on the tail?


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

With mine i noticed more blue/purple colors getting stronger from 2.5-3" the yellow tail is still visible but didnt notice alot of change.

Cant say for sure if the colors are dull in the new ones youre getting if its a bad thing so i cant comment.

Mine are thriving and colors are awesome. Cant wait to see them fully grown!


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

A couple of my big males have a bluish tinge to their top fins and their yellow on the tail has deepened. My females almost all got a really dark purple color with slightly lighter yellow fins.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I am hoping to be getting these soon!

Also was at my LFS today and seen some Yellow Labs he took in from a guy and.....  WOW just gorgeous.

Like the ones in the pictures so am trying to work out a deal with him on giving him like 8 of mine for 6 of his!


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> giving him like 8 of mine for 6 of his!


 opcorn:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I called and spoke with him about them because I just keep thinking about them since they are the ones like I wanted and not these Electric Yellow Hybrids that I was sold. He said "Yeah, its a possibility."

Hoping the fact that I was greasing the wheels today When i gave him 2 of my rejected labs and a Demasoni for a $5 thing of bio-zyme and said its nice to have a LFS that will work with its frequent customers. That and the fact that I am in there at least 2 times a week!!


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

Wow!
I try not to go to the lfs.
I get sprung & want to buy fishes.
I'm all set.
Kinda of thinking about a baby blk arowana.
(had 2 in my life time & never got them bigger then 4 inches before they die)
I always want the Hardest fishes to take care of :lol:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I go with out my wallet or any cash on me. I HAVE TOO!!! Other wise when I walk in the door and the old lady looks at me all I get is..... :roll:


----------



## Frenzy (Dec 29, 2007)

This will get interesting. Wonder what this LFS will label your hybrid yellows as when he on sells them.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, I went down there and did a swap with him. I gave him 10 fish total, (6 labs and 4 electric yellows) and in exchange he gave me 5 larger Labs of great quality, an anchor decoration which was priced at $10, and 3 Jungle Val plants.

I was happy overall with it, and he put the labs in the lab tank, and the electric yellows in his Assorted African Tank.

Now just gotta try and wait patiently for this other guy to call with the Acei! opcorn:


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

fish_addiction said:


> I have noticed that my yellow tail acei have really started to color up around the 3" mark as well, but the males tend to be brighter, almost glowing purple. The females are a darker purple color. Acei are a must have in an Mbuna tank IMO because they're the only purple Cichlid.


Don't forget about rusties.


----------



## Frenzy (Dec 29, 2007)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Well, I went down there and did a swap with him. I gave him 10 fish total, (6 labs and 4 electric yellows) and in exchange he gave me 5 larger Labs of great quality, an anchor decoration which was priced at $10, and 3 Jungle Val plants.
> 
> I was happy overall with it, and he put the labs in the lab tank, and the electric yellows in his Assorted African Tank.
> 
> Now just gotta try and wait patiently for this other guy to call with the Acei! opcorn:


Hey Ben, a question if I may. Aren't yellow labs and electric yellows the same species?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

The electric yellow is all yellow w no black and is a hybrid of the Yellow Lab with something else, what I am not sure.

Also about T minus 2 hours till I go an pick up my new colony of Acei! Just had talked to the guy around 4pm and will be going to get them after we eat supper and get the kids settled!

I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well looks like it will be another few days at least before I get to go get them. 

Schedules are just not meshing up between the two of us, ohh well, but I did take in a fish from a friend tonight that was in need of some attention, so that will give me something to do in the mean time.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

here's an old photo of mine










definitely has colored up with age


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Swifterz said:


> here's an old photo of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome looking fish, hope these ones look half that nice and I will be happy! :thumb:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

The one with popeye I got tonight is in a 10g QT right now, figures though, the only one I can get is sick!  If it werent for the eyes it wouldnt be a half bad looking fish, IMO. Hope it pulls through.


----------



## Frenzy (Dec 29, 2007)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> The electric yellow is all yellow w no black and is a hybrid of the Yellow Lab with something else, what I am not sure.
> 
> Also about T minus 2 hours till I go an pick up my new colony of Acei! Just had talked to the guy around 4pm and will be going to get them after we eat supper and get the kids settled!
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT!


That's interesting. Down here in Oz you never hear the name yellow lab and Labidochromis careuleus is known as electric yellow (with the black in the correct places).

You'll love the p. Elegans when you get them. Stunning fish. I have a colony of 8 (thus far unsexed)


----------

